

Erlang/OTP R13A has been released - daleharvey
http://www.erlang.org/

======
febeling
Also new the single run queue bottleneck removed, single node will be able to
take advantage of more than 8 cores.

------
FraaJad
Has wxErlang support. Now, GUIs can be built with Erlang!

~~~
davidw
It's always been possible, utilizing Tk.

For example:

    
    
        Eshell V5.6.3  (abort with ^G)
        1> debugger:start().
        {ok,<0.32.0>}
    

Or, to see all your processes:

    
    
        pman:start().
    

Truth be told though, I think you'd be better off using something like Tcl or
Ruby for GUI coding.

~~~
daleharvey
I find web interfaces a perfect fit for erlang, with lightweight http servers
you can add to your application at little cost, startup a web server with your
application and you can code the gui in xhtml / css / javascript, you get can
use the app remotely for free :)

quite a few of the erlang standard tools can be ran this way

~~~
davidw
Web interfaces are not bad for Erlang, although my intuition says the real
sweet spot would be in doing the GUI in Javascript and simply passing JSON
back and forth. HTML templates with Erlang are unpleasant compared to
something like Ruby or Tcl, which were made to be very DSL'y and good at
mangling text. So if you can skip the text wrangling and HTML templates and
simply offload that to Javascript, that makes Erlang more competitive.

~~~
bitdiddle
agreed, this is one of the things making CouchDB something to consider

------
gordonguthrie
Now with unicode support

~~~
mononcqc
Apparently both in strings and binaries. Great programming-related news if
any.

------
rjurney
Were the > 16 core performance problems addressed?

~~~
daleharvey
erlang now has a run queue per core as opposed to a single run queue, which
will improve things, and they have also improved message passing
characteristics and ets table locking optimisations.

the "problems" with >16 (and even >2) cores have not particularly been with
the erlang runtime, quite often its an inherent problem with the application
or at least the way its been written

